# MacBook Pro surchauffe ?



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Août 2012)

Bonjour ! 

J'ai acheté un MacBook Pro 13" 2012 (core i7 à 2,9GHz, 8GO de RAM) il y a aujourd'hui 4 jours. Je l'ai mis à jour sur Mountain Lion immédiatement grâce au programme up-to-date de apple car il était sous Lion, mais je constate aujourd'hui qu'il surchauffe et ventile énormément lorsque je joue à des jeux comme Minecraft.

Auparavant, je possédait un Imac 21.5" Mid 2010, et je faisais très bien tourner ce jeu, sans trop de bruit, longtemps et sans surchauffe. 

J'ai donc installé smcfancontrol pour voir la température de mon mac, ainsi que la vitesse de rotation de mon ventilateur. Celui-ci monte à 102° en 5 minutes et tourne à près de 5000rpm.
En ce moment, quand j'écris sur macgeneration, mon CPU monte à 50° et mon ventilateur à 1996rpm. 

Est-ce normal ? Je me le demande. Je pensais pourtant que la configuration de cet ordinateur me permettrais de jouer sans problèmes ! 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Maverick_ (31 Août 2012)

alors les 50 degres sont normal pour l'utilisation sur safari.

Cependant il est vrai que les MBP ne sont pas connus pour être bien ventilés. Met smcfancontrol avant de jouer et mets le vers 4500 tours/min, cela empechera déjà que ton processeur chauffe d'entrée.

J'ai un MBP 13 2012 également mais core i5 et je n'avais pas voulu prendre le core i7 pour ces raisons ...

Autres conseils : évite d'obstruer l'aération derrière, mais le en hauteur sur un livre lorsque tu joue... Et pour finir, si vraiment ca chauffe trop achete une plaque refroidissante avec ventilateurs intégrés


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2012)

hugo6390 a dit:


> En ce moment, quand j'écris sur macgeneration, mon CPU monte à 50° et mon ventilateur à 1996rpm.


1996 est le régime mini : il n'ira jamais en dessous !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Août 2012)

Ok merci pour vos réponse ! 
Donc vous pensez que 100° n'est pas forcément inquiétant pour le CPU et que la ventilation digne d'un char Leclerc l'est aussi ?

Je pense que je vais effectivement acheter une plaque refroidissante et je vais mettre la ventil' dès l'ouverture.

Du côté de la plaque e refroidissante, des conseils ? Mon premier ordinateur portable en fait.  
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Septembre 2012)

Hep' Désolé pour le double post, mais je n'ai toujours pas trouvé de fonctions d'édition sur ce forum...

Je rajoute une nouvelle question:
J'ai utilisé smcfancontrol pour faire augmenter les ventilateur des le début, et çà améliore quand même la situation. Je ne sais pas ce que çà va donner au bout d'une heure de jeu, mais bon...
Pour le moment, j'obtiens environ 90° au lieu de 100. C'est bien ? A quelle température me conseillez vous de tenter de descendre avec divers accessoires ? 

Ensuite, je me demande si faire tourner les ventilateur à 5000rpm n va pas faire baisser la durée de vie de mon ordinateur.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Septembre 2012)

Bon, triple post et résolution.
Je me suis rendu compte que smcfancontrol donnait de drôles d'information. En effet, istat pro me donne des températures bien plus proches de 70°. 

Je pense donc que mon problème est normal, et que je n'ai pas à m'en faire. Les MacBook pro chauffent, un point c'est tout. 

Merci à vous. 

Et si il existe une fonction "éditer", vous pourriez me le dire ?


----------



## floxy31 (2 Septembre 2012)

Je vois beaucoup de sujet à propos de la chauffe des macbook pro retina, j'avoue que lorsque j'ai commencé à jouer sur Steam (CS:GO) et que j'ai entendu les ventilos s&#8217;exciter, ça m'a fait peur (j'étais habitué à mon imac 21.5 qui ne bronchait jamais même avec de "gros" jeux). 
J'ai installé istat par curiosité pour voir les températures durant du gaming. Mes résultats étaient je pense normaux: CPU: 60-62° / GPU: 70° / GPU DIODE: 72-75°

Mais je me pose une question, quand peut-on parler de températures trop hautes ? J'entends par là, un type qui comme moi, joue tous les jours (plusieurs heures) a-t-il des risques de voir sa bécane s'affaiblir au fil du temps ? 
Ce sont des machines pro quand même, donc conçues pour délivrer des performances accrues, non ?
Bon il faut dire que les jeux sont assez gourmants au niveau du GPU, je me sers du macbook essentiellement pour la MAO, avec Logic mais des sessions jeux de temps à autres ne font pas de mal


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Septembre 2012)

Je suis allé voir à l'apple store entre temps et ils m'ont dis que mes températures (70-75°) étaient pas excessives, et que c'est vrai que les macbook pro ont tendance à s'emballer plus que les imacs, j'avais aussi un Imac avant.

A nous de faire en sorte de refroidir notre machine comme on peux !


----------

